# New Synkromotive controller



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I see evcomponents is going to be offering the new Synkromotive controller for sale. Synkromotive has been working on this for a while as I understand it, does anyone know anything about them?
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SYNKRO&Show=TechSpecs


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

I can tell you that we are ordering 10 of them and the first should be ready by July 1st for delivery.

We have been beta testing in our 1996 RAV4 EV conversion for about 9,000 miles. It was perfect. 

Contact Dave Kois if you have any questions.

[email protected]



> The Synkromotive DC motor Controller is designed for freeway speed mid-sized electric vehicles
> Features:
> · 100KW operation (156volts 650amps)
> · Silent 20khz operation eliminates annoying whistle and whine
> ...


 




> Dimensions
> L 9” (22.86cm)
> W 4.45” (12.06cm)
> H 4” (10.16cm)
> ...


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

We spent the last 7 or 8 months Beta testing and data logging with their controller in the 1996 Rav4. We were the first Beta testers outside of their own team. The pic on the website is the controller that is in the Rav now. I am attaching a pic of Beta #1. I can tell you that it is a very reliable controller. We have really tried to abuse it and push it to its limits and it has run flawlessly. It has pleanty of power to give our 3600lb Rav4 good acceleration and can easily push it to a top speed of 75+ mph.

The GUI is very nice, it is loaded with features and easy to use. The controller itself is forced air cooled and there is no need for a heat sink. The precharge resistor is built into the controller which is nice and it is loaded with safety features. Best of all it has over rev protection if you use it with a Zolex speed sensor.

If you have specific questions about it feel free to contact me.

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
http://evcomponents.com
[email protected]
Skype dkoisii


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

One spec missing is weight, and you know how many of us are obsessed with weight in our vehicles


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great controller... The operating temperature is listed as low as 0C - what happens if it is colder? Once it is operating, presumably it would warm up, but do you need warmers etc... when it is really cold (-40C)?

How much does it cost?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Will they be releasing a higher voltage model?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmm, that 0C operating temp is odd, is there liquid water inside the controller  I can't think of anything inside the controller that would have an issue with below freezing temps.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Air cooled. Forced air. 

I will be getting my unit this week. Beta testing this with a 96 volt setup. Should prove an excellent controller for my Ghia. If I decide later to go to 8 volt batteries I will up the voltage to 144 volt. For now we are going to go with 96 volts and 6 volt batteries. We will be testing in scorching temps rather than freezing temps. 104 on the road today. Ouch. Sizzle. Pant Pant.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

gdirwin said:


> Sounds like a great controller... The operating temperature is listed as low as 0C - what happens if it is colder? Once it is operating, presumably it would warm up, but do you need warmers etc... when it is really cold (-40C)?


The 0 C min temperature is inaccurate. Dave Kois told me he has run it fine at 17 F this past winter. We are checking that number with Synkromotive.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

gdirwin said:


> How much does it cost?


$1,612.50

http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SYNKRO

We are having a bulk order of 10 built. So hopefully they will be ready for delivery by July 1st when the batteries from Thunder Sky and Sky Energy are also being delivered.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

How are these controllers comparing to the ElectroCraft 144V 800A for $1450


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Don't think anyone here has both to do a comparison. Oh well.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

300zxev said:


> How are these controllers comparing to the ElectroCraft 144V 800A for $1450


I don't see much for specs on their website, so we can't really compare apples to apples.....

This does 156V at 700A for 30s, 400A continuous.... Whats the voltage/current ratings for Continuous, peak, 2min and 30s on the electrocraft units?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

One of their first prototypes was installed last July in my motorcycle and performed very well.... never had Any problems. 

I like the fact that its so programmable and that the contactor driver/precharge is built in. Just wire it up and everything comes on automatically after the precharge. Its a small controller too, not very heavy at all.


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

I talked to the guys at SynkroMotive today and they told me the 0C low temp rating is an error in the specs. The controllewr will work just fine in much colder temps. At -40C you had better have some good battery warmers or it wont matter if the controller works or not 

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
http://www.evcomponents.com
253-988-5020
Skype dkoisii





gdirwin said:


> Sounds like a great controller... The operating temperature is listed as low as 0C - what happens if it is colder? Once it is operating, presumably it would warm up, but do you need warmers etc... when it is really cold (-40C)?


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

I forgot to ask them about the weight, but it is very light I would think somewhere around 6lbs or so

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
http://www.evcomponents.com
253-988-5020
Skype dkoisii



JRP3 said:


> One spec missing is weight, and you know how many of us are obsessed with weight in our vehicles


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Is this still available?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Should be soon. Hope to see the roll out real soon. My beta is still going strong. Never a hick up or over heat and I have pushed it hard. 

Pete


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Should be soon. Hope to see the roll out real soon. My beta is still going strong. Never a hick up or over heat and I have pushed it hard.
> 
> Pete


Is Synkromotive still in business? Their web is no longer there.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They're updating some things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, updates are being worked on. 

Pete


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Yes, updates are being worked on.
> 
> Pete


Hmmm.  Most places post that info on the web page instead of making the site unavailable.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I think its just today. It was working yesterday around lunchtime.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Ives was changing Hosts, It's working now.

http://www.synkromotive.com/


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Working for me, as of this moment, cool controller 
What would you say the advantages / disadvantages over the Warp drive or Soliton units?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

todayican said:


> Working for me, as of this moment, cool controller


Odd. They must not like me. I can't get it


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Probably a domain propogation thing with the new web host.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> Odd. They must not like me. I can't get it


Did you try clearing your browser cache and reloading?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

major said:


> Odd. They must not like me. I can't get it


If he changed host it might take a day or so for the DNS-servers to respond to the change. If it takes a very long time without improvement, try changing DNS to 8.8.8.8.


----------

